# Strg+Alt+Entf

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das System so einzurichten, daß der Affengriff (oder eine andere Tastenkombination) auch bei eingefrorenem Xserver funktioniert und das System zumindest rebooten läßt?

----------

## Lockheed

Suchst du STRG-Alt-Backspace?

----------

## LunX

Die Taste am Gehäuse names Reset erledigt das ganz gut und ist net so umständlich wie der Affengriff.

----------

## tango

Affengriff ?

Habe ich da was verpasst   :Rolling Eyes: 

tango

----------

## TheCurse

Schau mal in die /etc/inittab!

Bei mir steht da folgende Zeilen, wodurch der Rechner auf Alt+Strg+Entf runterfährt:

```
# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -h now
```

Ansonsten kannste auch den acpid so konfigurieren, dass wenn du einmal auf den Aus-Knopf drückst der Rechner herunterfährt (natürlich nur, wenn dein Gehäuse acpi unterstützt.

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube, ihr versteht ihn alle leicht falsch, oder ich bin der einzig Dumme hier  :Wink: 

Wenn der X-Server eingefroren ist (ist zumindest bei mir so) geht die Tastatur nicht mehr. Meine Maus kann ich meistens noch bewegen...

Dementsprechend geht der Affengriff nicht.

Mein Trick ist folgender:

Neue Session starten --> Start eines neuen X-Servers.

Daraufhin geht die Tastatur wieder, ich gehe auf die 1. Konsole und kille den X-Server manuell.

@Flammenflitzer, hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Alternativ überlege ichmir grade, ob ich nicht meine Fernbedienung so einrichten kann, dass ich damit auf die 1. Konsole wechseln kann.

Denn die Fernbedienung *müsste* eigentlich X- unabhängig funktioneren.

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## tuxian

Hilft dir vielleicht das: 

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/0019.html

?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Die Taste am Gehäuse names Reset erledigt das ganz gut und ist net so umständlich wie der Affengriff.

 

Wollte mir eine solche Taste nicht extra anbauen. Außerdem geht es mir darum, daß das Sytem sauber herub´ntergefahren wird, speziell, daß die Platten sauber ausgehangen werden. 

Ich hatte jetzt mehrfach das Problem, daß ich den Xserver zwar mit strg+alt+backspace abschießen konnte, dann aber nichts mehr ging, bzw. das sich der Xserver nicht abschießen ließ. Im Normalfall startet der Xserver bei mir nach strg+alt+backspace nach wenigen Sekunden neu. Ich glaube daß hier bringt die Lösung. 

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/0019.html

Auch mal für den Freund der Resettaste interessant. (Ich habe im Lauf der Jahre mit "hartem" Ausschalten unter Gentoo schon 2 Fetsplatten verabschiedet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, ihr versteht ihn alle leicht falsch, oder ich bin der einzig Dumme hier 
> 
> Wenn der X-Server eingefroren ist (ist zumindest bei mir so) geht die Tastatur nicht mehr. Meine Maus kann ich meistens noch bewegen...
> 
> Dementsprechend geht der Affengriff nicht.
> ...

 

Wenn nichts mehr geht, wie machst Du das?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ist zwar nicht deine Frage, aber wenn mein Rechener hängen bleibt, stöpsel ich den Zweirechner an und fahre den alten Rechenr über ssh runter.

----------

## Stormkings

Moin moin,

was du suchst ist "Magic SysRq".  Lies dir dazu am  besten mal die Datei /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt durch. Darin sollte alles erklärt sein. 

Gruß, dk

----------

## psyqil

Habt ihr etwa Nvidia-Karten und RenderAccel nicht abgeschaltet?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Habt ihr etwa Nvidia-Karten und RenderAccel nicht abgeschaltet?

 

GeForce 6800 GT Option "RenderAccel" "true"

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> was du suchst ist "Magic SysRq".  Lies dir dazu am  besten mal die Datei /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt durch. Darin sollte alles erklärt sein. 
> 
> Gruß, dk

 

Wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, ist SysRQ die Druck Taste? und ich muß alt+Druck+e, dann alt+Druck+i und dann alt+Druck -b eingeben?

----------

## reyneke

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Habt ihr etwa Nvidia-Karten und RenderAccel nicht abgeschaltet?

 

Daran liegt das, wenn der Xserver bzw. das System manchmal einfriert? Was muß da noch mit zusammenspielen?

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## LunX

Ich machs immer so wenn der Xserver einfriert dann gehe ich zu meinem Server schalte den Bildschirm ein und logge mich per ssh auf meinem PC ein von da aus kann ich dann meinen Xserver killen.

Gruß

----------

## tuxian

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> was du suchst ist "Magic SysRq".  Lies dir dazu am  besten mal die Datei /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt durch. Darin sollte alles erklärt sein. 
> 
> Gruß, dk

 

Ja genau, hab ich allerdings schon in meinem vorigen Posting (prolinux.de-Link) vorgeschlagen!

----------

## tuxian

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Stormkings wrote:*   Moin moin,
> 
> was du suchst ist "Magic SysRq".  Lies dir dazu am  besten mal die Datei /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt durch. Darin sollte alles erklärt sein. 
> 
> Gruß, dk 
> ...

 

Ja ist die Drucktaste.

Ich mache normalerweise das:

Alt+Druck+s (=Sync) PLUS Alt+Druck+u (=Umount) PLUS Alt+Druck+b =(reboot)     ODER:

Alt+Druck+s (=Sync) PLUS Alt+Druck+u (=Umount) PLUS Alt+Druck+o =(poweroff)

je nach dem ob ich rebooten oder abschalten will!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich wollte nun auch diesen magischen Key bei mir aktivieren, allerdings sehe ich im Kernel-Config-Menu nirgends eine solche Option...

Auch in der .config war keine Zeile mit sysrq zu finden  :Sad: 

Mein Kernel ist der aktuelle gentoo-2.6.14-r2...

----------

## psyqil

 *reyneke wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   Habt ihr etwa Nvidia-Karten und RenderAccel nicht abgeschaltet? Daran liegt das, wenn der Xserver bzw. das System manchmal einfriert? Was muß da noch mit zusammenspielen?

 IIRC war das ein Bug in xorg, der durch das nvidia-Modul getriggert wird und halt "etwas" schwierig zu debuggen ist... Als letztes sagt dmesg dabei sowas wie NVID13X (oder so...?!?), der Screen hängt, aber die Maus geht halt noch. Ergo:

```
"RenderAccel" "0"
```

Frag mich nich, wieso...

Mr_Maniac: "Kernel Hacking" aktivieren!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe Magic SysRq fest im Kernel, aber die Tastenkombinationen bringen nichts.

```

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_CHECKING is not set

CONFIG_INIT_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

```

----------

## zielscheibe

Warum nicht einfach über den "acpid" den Powerknopf am Rechner zum ordentlichen herunterfahren des Systems nutzen, statt irgendwelcher "magischen" Tastaturkombis, welche im Ernstfall sowieso niemand einfallen? 

Sollte der Nvidiatreiber bei Benutzung der Tranzparenzspielereien allerdings wieder einmal ein Kernelpanic verursachen, bleibt nur der Weg zum Resetschalter (Powerdown, etc.).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie soll das mit acpi Funktionieren,daß beim Betätigen der Aus Taste das System sauber herunterfährt?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie soll das mit acpi Funktionieren,daß beim Betätigen der Aus Taste das System sauber herunterfährt?

 

http://www.slashdotdash.net/Articles/Linux/Gentoo/PowerManagement/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Powerdown_on_shutdown_-h

nach unten scrollen:==> http://nathan.geerbox.net/mm20/

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe nach der Anleitung

```
http://www.slashdotdash.net/Articles/Linux/Gentoo/PowerManagement/
```

alles gemacht.

Dann habe ich nach der Anleitung

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Powerdown_on_shutdown_-h
```

Das hier 

```
alias poweroff='/sbin/shutdown -h now'
```

 an die ~/.bashrc von Root und user angehangen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gerade ist mein xserver wieder ohne ersichtlichen Grund eingeforen (keine Spielereien mit transparenten Sachen uach kein wine, cedega o.ä.) und die Sache mit acpi hat nicht funktioniert.

----------

## TheCurse

Bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls ziemlich gut.

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## boris64

Ich hoffe, dass hört sich jetzt nicht ziemlich hochnäsig an,

aber ich würde eher mal probieren, das Problem zu beheben,

statt irgendwelche "Wie-fahre-ich-mein-gecrashtes-System-sicher-herunter"-Tipps zu suchen.

Ich benutze jeweils die neuesten X-/Kernel-/Nvidia-Versionen und solche 

Crashes kenne ich nur aus Erzählungen (ich benutze auch mehrere

X-Server parallel mit verschiedenen angemeldeten Usern +RenderAccel usw.).

Erzähl doch mal, was für Versionen der genannten Programme du einsetzt.

PS: Von den genannten Lösungen kann ich am ehesten die SSH-Variante empfehlen,

da nur so wirklich alles sicher heruntergefahren wird (MagicSysReq ist zwar

auch ganz nett, aber eben nur ein "Hack").

----------

## TheCurse

Du meinst also, dass ein shutdown -h now über Strg+Alt+Ent (siehe inittab) das System nicht sauber runterbringt? Genauso wie ein shutdown -h now, dass über acpid ausgelöst wurde?

Sorry, kann ich aber leider nicht glauben

----------

## boris64

Das mit acpid habe ich überlesen, ein [STRG][ALT][ENTF] bringt dir

innerhalb von X imho gar nichts, da es z.B. von KDE einfach

abgefangen wird und sich der Abmeldung-Screen öffnet, wenn X ja

nicht schon über den Jordan gegangen wäre.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *reyneke wrote:*    *psyqil wrote:*   Habt ihr etwa Nvidia-Karten und RenderAccel nicht abgeschaltet? Daran liegt das, wenn der Xserver bzw. das System manchmal einfriert? Was muß da noch mit zusammenspielen? IIRC war das ein Bug in xorg, der durch das nvidia-Modul getriggert wird und halt "etwas" schwierig zu debuggen ist... Als letztes sagt dmesg dabei sowas wie NVID13X (oder so...?!?), der Screen hängt, aber die Maus geht halt noch. Ergo:
> 
> ```
> "RenderAccel" "0"
> ```
> ...

 

muss dazu noch was sagen weils mir gerade wieder passiert ist.

ich hatte vor langer zeit, als ich noch kde nutzte, ebenfalls ein problem dass mir X ab und zu crashte wenn ich RenderAccel eingeschaltet hatte. Die Zeit verging, ich verliess kde (benutze xfce (mom. 4.2.3.2)) und das problem war weg.

nun heute wollte ich mal kurz glxgears ausfuehren und *zack* war X gecrasht.

hab mit der gleichen xorg.conf testweise den twm gestartet wo glxgears ohne probleme ging. unter xfce ging es nur mit RenderAccel ausgeschaltet.

ich hab dann testweise die vorletzte nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx version installiert (also von ~1.0.7676 auf ~1.0.7667 runter)

und jetzt gehts auch wieder mit xfce.   :Rolling Eyes: 

mein fazit: falls jemand probleme mit RenderAccel + nvidia hat kann ich nur raten verschiedene treiber versionen oder verschiedene WM's auszuprobieren (oder halt auf RenderAccel verzichten)

gut moeglich, dass dieses zusammenspiel WM+X+nvidia treiber das problem ist, und es genau deshalb auch schwierig zu debuggen ist.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> statt irgendwelcher "magischen" Tastaturkombis, welche im Ernstfall sowieso niemand einfallen

 

Naja da gibt es verschiedene Gründe:

Wenn man Glück hat, kann man mir Alt+Druck+r beim eingefrorenen X Server die Kontrolle über die Tastatur zurückerhalten. Ok, in der Praxis hat es bei mir noch nie funktioniert, aber ich bin (zum Glück) noch nicht so oft dazu gekommen es auszuprobieren.

Außerdem sind die Tastenkombinationen wirklich nicht schwer zu merken. Ein "u" für "unmount" sollte sich eigentlich jeder einprägen können.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe Magic SysRq fest im Kernel, aber die Tastenkombinationen bringen nichts. 

 

Bei mir auch nicht. Damit es funktioniert muss ich zuerst Alt+Druck drücken, dann Alt loslassen (Druck aber weiter gedrückt halten), dann die entsprechende Kommando-Taste (z.B. u für unmount) drücken und dann alles wieder loslassen.

Wenn ich alle drei Knöpfe auf einmal drücke passiert nichts.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Von den genannten Lösungen kann ich am ehesten die SSH-Variante empfehlen,
> 
> da nur so wirklich alles sicher heruntergefahren wird (MagicSysReq ist zwar
> 
> auch ganz nett, aber eben nur ein "Hack").

 

Mir ist wurscht ob mein System nun "wirklich" heruntergefahren wurde oder nicht, solange meinen Daten nichts passiert.

Außerdem hat halt nicht jeder grade den zweit-Pc zur Hand...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe nach der Anleitung
> 
> ```
> http://www.slashdotdash.net/Articles/Linux/Gentoo/PowerManagement/
> ```
> ...

 

Das einzige Ergebnis war, daß nach c.a. 2 Stunden Pause am Rechner gar nichts mehr ging. Er war in irgendeinem Stromsparmodus und ließ sich mit keiner Taste wieder aktivieren. "Geodnetes" Herunterfahren mit der Power Taste ging auch nicht.

Ich habe SuSe parallel installiert. Wenn ich dort den Powerknopf am PC drücke, schaltet sich dieser nicht sofort aus, sondern das System wird "ordentlich" heruntergefahren. Ich wollte die Konfiguraton übernehmen, aber unter /etc/acpi gibt es nichts (bzw. in den beiden in den Unterordnern befindlichen Dateien  /etc/acpi/events und  /etc/acpi/events.ignore ist nichts auskommentiert).

???

----------

## zworK

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auf meinem Laptop mit dem Radeon Treiber und Mozilla/Firefox : nicht reproduzierbare freezes des X-Servers. Da der Powerbutton noch ein event im acpid auslöste, habe ich dort ein *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/xdm restart

  definiert.

So konnte ich dann das System mit einem Druck auf den Knopf wiederbeleben.

Ich würde mal in der acpid.log schauen ob der Powerbutton ein Event auslöst.

Ist natürlich keine Lösung, aber so spart man sich den reboot.

----------

